# Whitney crafting 'Timber doorplate' **CLOSED**



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello all!
Whitney is crafting the 'Timber doorplate'. Come on by to get the recipe!




 

 

*Note:*
1. I will be taking 2 people at a time (please be patient!) --> I will send you the dodo code when ready
2. I will 'Like' the post of people that have received dodo code so you know where you are in queue 
3. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells or NMT)** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Whitney's house)
4. I will be staying in Whitney's house to make sure she keeps crafting (her house is shown above on map) --> Please don't pick up tips that people left
5. You can visit the Nook and Able shop but please make it quick! 
5. PLEASE leave via the airport and NOT "-"


----------



## Quack (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to pick this one up!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 14, 2020)

would love to come by! will tip!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Savato (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to join


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to pick one up with some token in bells.


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to visit


----------



## Vadim (Apr 14, 2020)

Still open? Would love to visit!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

Vadim said:


> Still open? Would love to visit!


Yes, I'm still open! I'm having people visit at the moment but I'll send you the code soon


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to visit :3


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 14, 2020)

May I come ^-^?


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

Yazmin said:


> May I come ^-^?


Sorry, I had to step out to take care of something and she stopped crafting 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



FrozenLover said:


> Can I visit please?


Sorry, she's not longer crafting cause I had to step outside for something


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 14, 2020)

It's okay, thank you!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

Yazmin said:


> It's okay, thank you!


Actually, Lily is crafting a 'Terrarium' if you'd like to stop by! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



FrozenLover said:


> Can I visit please?


Lil is crafting a 'Terrarium' if you'd like to stop by!


----------

